# Removing spray paint from shotgun



## J Gilbert

Guys, I'm looking for some advice on removing spray paint from a shotgun.  I had Gun Doc paint it flat black, as he claimed that the finish would last for quite some time, but in fact it has rubbed clean off in several spots.  I'm looking to remove the paint completely, and don't want to mess anything on the gun itself up.  It's an 870 express with the old Realtree camo stock.  What method and products would you use?


----------



## j_seph

I have an air compressor and a sander you can use


----------



## lagrangedave

Try something mild at first, like mineral spirits.


----------



## RNC

brake cleaner


----------



## J Gilbert

j_seph said:


> I have an air compressor and a sander you can use



When are we gonna go kill some furry critters?

Mineral spirits is what I'm considering, my first thought was acetone, but I figured that might be a bit rough to start out with


----------



## clayfish

Carbeurator cleaner takes off spray paint.


----------



## Hankus

Goo Gone mite doit


----------



## camoman1

acetone is the best


----------



## Craig Knight

Citrus stripper, or aircraft stripper is what I use, haven't had any problems


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*spray paint*



Craig Knight said:


> Citrus stripper, or aircraft stripper is what I use, haven't had any problems



I have used Citri Strip for furniture for years with good
results....wipe or brush on and paint krinkles up and you 
scrape it off....Wash with Mineral spirits....
Removes all paint to the grain........Biodegradable....
I would test a small spot with what ever you decide to use
to verify results before you do the entire gun..


----------



## Craig Knight

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have used Citri Strip for furniture for years with good
> results....wipe or brush on and paint krinkles up and you
> scrape it off....Wash with Mineral spirits....
> Removes all paint to the grain........Biodegradable....
> I would test a small spot with what ever you decide to use
> to verify results before you do the entire gun..



Best stuff Ive tried and not once had any problems with removing or dulling any other finishes on the wood or metal.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Craig Knight said:


> Best stuff Ive tried and not once had any problems with removing or dulling any other finishes on the wood or metal.



Never used it on firearms stocks so I would test a small
spot to make sure it worked and did not damage anything...
It is very mild, and worked good for me on 2 roll top Hoosier
cabinets I rebuilt....Did not hurt the cloth hinge material on
the roll top door....Even took the paint off between the slats
of the roll door....


----------



## camoman1

i have done lots of guns , if you take the paint off it will dull the wood . if you are going to redo the wood light sand and restain and clear it . for the $ aceitone is cheap and does a great job


----------



## shockmastermike

try the acetone it will remove the paint and may not hurtthe blueing


----------



## jglenn

if it was camo underneath the black paint.. most of the above is going to remove the camo too.

I'd go with the mineral spirits 1st an see what you have left.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I took the camo paint off this Marlin 45-70 with a paste paint stripper, just spred it on with a rag and in about 5 or 10 min scrap it off with a plastic scrapper. For all the small parts you can just rub it off with a rag after 5 min. Did not hurt the blueing or wood at all and then just sanded the wood a little bit and rubed it down with true oil. Takes some time but not to bad. Heres a before & after pic.


----------



## dawg2

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I took the camo paint off this Marlin 45-70 with a paste paint stripper, just spred it on with a rag and in about 5 or 10 min scrap it off with a plastic scrapper. For all the small parts you can just rub it off with a rag after 5 min. Did not hurt the blueing or wood at all and then just sanded the wood a little bit and rubed it down with true oil. Takes some time but not to bad. Heres a before & after pic.



The after pic looks great


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

dawg2 said:


> The after pic looks great



It surely does look great.  Of course, I love Marlins anyway !!

You have done a really good job in bringing back the real beauty in this big bore Marlin.  By including the old type farm equipment and the added beauty of a beautiful mountain stream along with your Marlin in this photo, you have created a really nice setting.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

dawg2 said:


> The after pic looks great





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It surely does look great.  Of course, I love Marlins anyway !!
> 
> You have done a really good job in bringing back the real beauty in this big bore Marlin.  By including the old type farm equipment and the added beauty of a beautiful mountain stream along with your Marlin in this photo, you have created a really nice setting.



Thanks.

 The rifle was already painted when I bought it and it was  already painted when the feller I got from bought it, so I had no idea what I would find under the paint. Kinda like buying a pig in a poke. Needless to say I was very happy when I got all the paint off.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

The name of the stripper I used is Klean Strip in paste form. Got it at a family owned hardware store but I'm sure Ace or some of the big named building supply stores would have it.


----------

